# Mexico City Visit



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

A young cousin (35) and 2 of his boys (8 &10) plan to take a trip for about 7 days to Mexico. 2 days in Gto., then bus to Mexico City and 3-4 days there. They want to see the pyramids near MC and maybe some museums. These boys are being "home schooled" in Texas and are good and intelligent children, but not street wise, as father is an assistant pastor in a small church. The father speaks some Spanish (he can ask directions, order food, get a hotel room, etc. ) Any suggestions for this short trip would be most welcome, such as things to do/see, places to eat, stay, etc. Not wealthy family, so on a tight budget. TIA.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I should add that this will take place about the 15th of June.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In addition to the pyramids at Teotihuacán, about an hour and a half from Mexico City depending on how you go, there is the Templo Mayor, a fascinating archaeological site smack dab in the Centro Histórico, a block in back of the Cathedral. I've never been there but have heard good things about this museum geared to children: Papalote Museo del Niño, which is located in Chapultepec Park, also a great place for wandering around and taking in sights and people. There is also a very good zoo in the park not to mention the not-to-be-missed Museo Nacional de Antropología.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The Museum at Templo Mayor is fabulous, Zochimilco would fun, 
The Museum Dolores Olmedo in Zochimilco is nice, with nice grounds with xoloitzcuintle , peacocks and entertainement for the kids on the week-ends.
Chapultepec park, Castl.e and the monuments of the Ninoes Heroes are also good, you can rent bikes .
The grounds around the Basilica de la Virgin Guadalupe ae fun ofr kids to explore.

I took Mexican kids to all the above and they love it but a little history about all these places would make it more interesting for the kids.

You can do what my father used to do when you are in Templo Mayor and have the kids recognize the architecture od each century since the arrival of the Spaniards by just looking in the Cathedral direction .

Take the kids to the murals o fDiego Rivera in the Palacio Municipal, take a guide and the history of Mexico will become alive.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I was in Mexico City touring a couple of months ago with a couple from Puerto Vallarta and we took 2 tours in English.

One to the Pyramids, Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe which was 7 hours. The other was the City Tour which ended with a tour of the Museo Nacional de Antropología and a quick guided tour of the main salons, el Zocalo, and the murals of Diego Rivera in the Palacio Municipal, which our guide explain very well, Zona Rosa and more for 6 hours. $450 pesos and $400 pesos. The one to Teotihuacan included a buffet lunch in the village nearby at a huge restuarant. They picked us up at the hotel and dropped us off in a new Nissan microbús.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry Xochimilco.

You can go to the Pyramids by taking a bus or subway or a cab to the bus station Norte and from thake a bus to Las Ruinas. Once there you can followa visit in English
If you are afraid of taking a bus or a metro you can take a cab to the Station, I think it is 100 pesos and a bus to the ruins. As you enter the buses to Las Ruinas are on the far left of the station.
For the Basilica you can take a bus on the Zocalo in front of the Palacio Municipal that says "villa" it is cheap and goes right there. You can always get a guide there.
Those day tours are too lengthy and tiring and you have to follow a group all day which is no fun for kids.

You can take the buses that take you around the city and go off where it looks interesting as well.

Lots of fun things to do, take the metro, the kids love it,


----------

